# Just bought a Merckx (again)



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

It's made from 753 steel. I'm not totally sure of the model but I think I will have to have it repainted. 
Any suggestions for painting this one? It's early 90"s and I know that if I painted it Molteni colors that would be the cheapest since it's all one color but I like multi colors. It's currently a light blue fading to white that I don't really care for. I'm going to look into touching it up but I think it's too far gone for that.
I would like to paint it in colors that were originally an option for this model and I don't know if the paint schemes covered all models


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

martinrjensen said:


> It's made from 753 steel. I'm not totally sure of the model but I think I will have to have it repainted.
> Any suggestions for painting this one? It's early 90"s and I know that if I painted it Molteni colors that would be the cheapest since it's all one color but I like multi colors. It's currently a light blue fading to white that I don't really care for. I'm going to look into touching it up but I think it's too far gone for that.
> I would like to paint it in colors that were originally an option for this model and I don't know if the paint schemes covered all models


753 Merckx is not typical since most of Eddy's framesets were Columbus tubing. For comparison purposes, I wish I owned a Reynold's tubing Merckx but the opportunity never presented itself.
Based on my limited knowledge and a few club riders experiences on steel moderate to high quality repaint jobs , be expected to pay $500 -1000 to be totally satisfied. If money isn't a consideration, go for it. 
One lesson I've learned is that an original high quality paint job on a Merckx frameset in good to excellent condition will save you dough when it's all said and done versus buying one for less with a worn out, faded and tattered paint scheme.
My first Merckx circa 1988 was pearl white with pink and violet accents faded, " real nice" for the that time period.
Joe Bell in San Diego does/did high quality repaints to my knowledge, but be prepared to pay top dollar for awesome work.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*painting a frame*

Well I would agree that it's cheaper to buy a frame in good condition first than paint one but it's a little late for that now, and anyway, this is part of the fun for me.
I plan to have it powder coated as when I looked up painting, it was going to be pretty expensive as you say. I figure a single color of Molteni Orange can be done by a powder coater and I am now on a quest to get the best match to Molteni Orange. Note that I had another frame (TX900) powder coated by these people and was impressed with the results. 
In that regard, I plan on cross posting to the retro and frames group as those have more action (unfortunately). Here is what I have found:
The research I have done on color matches has pulled up the following powdercoats that are supposed to be a close match to Molteni orange: PFS-500-S8 and RAL 2004, both of which are available at my local Powder coaters shop. 
A couple other paint colors that are supposed to be real close are PPG global BC #61646 and Imron 60659U, but I can't find paint chips for them to match up with. The PPG global is supposed to be the closest to Molteni from what I read.

There are some old archived threads I read, but nothing lately and I'm wondering if anyone has gone any further in this quest to match up Molteni with a powder coat color.
Thanks for any help



cannibal said:


> 753 Merckx is not typical since most of Eddy's framesets were Columbus tubing. For comparison purposes, I wish I owned a Reynold's tubing Merckx but the opportunity never presented itself.
> Based on my limited knowledge and a few club riders experiences on steel moderate to high quality repaint jobs , be expected to pay $500 -1000 to be totally satisfied. If money isn't a consideration, go for it.
> One lesson I've learned is that an original high quality paint job on a Merckx frameset in good to excellent condition will save you dough when it's all said and done versus buying one for less with a worn out, faded and tattered paint scheme.
> My first Merckx circa 1988 was pearl white with pink and violet accents faded, " real nice" for the that time period.
> Joe Bell in San Diego does/did high quality repaints to my knowledge, but be prepared to pay top dollar for awesome work.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I'd email Gita and see what they can do about arranging a factory respray. IIRC the factory in Belgium will respray EM steel but they only offer the Molteni paint scheme. And I think it's pretty inexpensive, like $200-300, but don't quote me on those prices. 

There was a thread about an MXL someone wanted resprayed and the guy did all the research and found out the above info. Here it is: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=183345



martinrjensen said:


> Well I would agree that it's cheaper to buy a frame in good condition first than paint one but it's a little late for that now, and anyway, this is part of the fun for me.
> I plan to have it powder coated as when I looked up painting, it was going to be pretty expensive as you say. I figure a single color of Molteni Orange can be done by a powder coater and I am now on a quest to get the best match to Molteni Orange. Note that I had another frame (TX900) powder coated by these people and was impressed with the results.
> In that regard, I plan on cross posting to the retro and frames group as those have more action (unfortunately). Here is what I have found:
> The research I have done on color matches has pulled up the following powdercoats that are supposed to be a close match to Molteni orange: PFS-500-S8 and RAL 2004, both of which are available at my local Powder coaters shop.
> ...


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*good idea*

Thanks, I never thought of checking with Gita, good idea. I will wait till I have frame in hand to write them though. Hopefully that will be early next week.


innergel said:


> I'd email Gita and see what they can do about arranging a factory respray. IIRC the factory in Belgium will respray EM steel but they only offer the Molteni paint scheme. And I think it's pretty inexpensive, like $200-300, but don't quote me on those prices.
> 
> There was a thread about an MXL someone wanted resprayed and the guy did all the research and found out the above info. Here it is: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=183345


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*Pictures of my new Merckx*

I posted some pictures of my new Merckx 753 here.

https://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s92/martinrjensen/Eddy%20Merckx%20753/

The Serial number is: O -5260-Z. This leads me to believe it's a 1985/86 frame in 60 cm size. Note; it was listed as a 59 cm so it's slightly larger than my preferred size of 58 cm, which my other Merckx is. I'm thinking I will be able to make it fit.

Regarding some of the suggestions here, I checked with Gita and they say they do not do frame painting anymore. They suggested Joe Bell. I did check out the pricing on several painters. 
After looking at this frame and the amount of rust on it, I don't think I want to spend that much on the frame but still am looking for information on it.
I really would like to know what model it is. Some have suggested a Grand Prix but pictures of other Grand Prix's have a name label on them, this one had no identifying name anywhere. it wasn't removed, it wasn't there originally, I'm sure of it.

There was a fair amount of rust on the inside of the tubes and a lot of rust spots on the paint. (One of) the previous owners had taken to using something like white out to paint over the rust marks, which offered no protection at all and looked like crap. 

I plan to get as much rust out of the inside of the tubes as possible, then treat it with a rust converter compound, then use frame saver.
All in all, if I had the chance to do over again I would pass on this, but I did buy it, so I am moving forward as I'm still getting enjoyment out of the project.

The research I have done on Powder Coating shows that powdercoat can be removed rather easily, so if I choose this option, it's not like it can't be undone in the future. This is said because I had several comments that mention not to powder coat the frame, intimating that it would degrade the frame value. That's my interpretation at least. if the frame was in better shape initially, I would have not thought twice about having it painted but IMO it's marginal. I already had to sink almost $100.00 into it to have it straightened (the back triangle was out by 5cm or more but it is straight now).

Any help ID'ing this frame more than I have done will be appreciated. Any comments will be appreciated.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Hampsten wrote this: "Eddy Merckx was and still is the master of matching riders
to frames. He would start all of us on Columbus's Max tubing for the earlier
season races. They weighed more than other tube sets but it was a joy to get
such responsiveness out of a frame. For my bikes Eddy would get me on
lighter but very strong frames for the April Ardennes races and early stage
races. By June and the important stage races I would be flying on his
lighter bikes with the Tour ride being a very sweet Reynolds 753 based super
light frame ready to rocket.'




martinrjensen said:


> I posted some pictures of my new Merckx 753 here.
> 
> https://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s92/martinrjensen/Eddy%20Merckx%20753/
> 
> ...


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*well, I like the sound of that!*

I can't complain about getting a super light steel frame.
My Corsa tops out at 22 lbs (I'm not complaining) complete with tools, spare parts, only the water bottle is not included in that figure.
I bought a few parts for it tonight on eBay. getting close to having all the parts for assemble. Just have to get the frame done.
martin


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

martinrjensen said:


> I posted some pictures of my new Merckx 753 here.
> 
> https://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s92/martinrjensen/Eddy%20Merckx%20753/
> 
> ...


I am not a fan of fades generally but i like this. Different for a Merckx, this is my MXL (has different seat and wheels now). It was a team bike, has the name T. Palm on it, but have never found info on it. I would clean it up and ride it. JMO.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Rare and worth saving as long as the internal rust is not fatal*

Merckx 753's are pretty rare. Right up there with the Millenium, Titane and Genius. I waited 10 years to buy one. I've seen one labeled as Corsa Extra but the remainder have no decal indicating their model. I've seen them in a number of paint schemes. PM me with an email address and I'll send you all the 753 pictures I have. Probably 6 bikes and 10 pics per bike. I have about 840 Merckx pics from EBay auctions over the last 10+ years but in truth, I haven't seen your scheme. It may have been originally sold in Europe. 




martinrjensen said:


> It's made from 753 steel. I'm not totally sure of the model but I think I will have to have it repainted.
> Any suggestions for painting this one? It's early 90"s and I know that if I painted it Molteni colors that would be the cheapest since it's all one color but I like multi colors. It's currently a light blue fading to white that I don't really care for. I'm going to look into touching it up but I think it's too far gone for that.
> I would like to paint it in colors that were originally an option for this model and I don't know if the paint schemes covered all models


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

there you go again, posting the prettiest Merckx evah!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks to be about my size, too!


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*that looks exactly like my frame*

Other than size, and yours actually is in great shape. Is it built up and in the barn yet? I think this is an old picture, I know I've seen it before.


boneman said:


> Merckx 753's are pretty rare. Right up there with the Millenium, Titane and Genius. I waited 10 years to buy one. I've seen one labeled as Corsa Extra but the remainder have no decal indicating their model. I've seen them in a number of paint schemes. PM me with an email address and I'll send you all the 753 pictures I have. Probably 6 bikes and 10 pics per bike. I have about 840 Merckx pics from EBay auctions over the last 10+ years but in truth, I haven't seen your scheme. It may have been originally sold in Europe.


----------



## Rik H (May 11, 2007)

On the T-palm that's on your bike: This painting would seem to indicate that it was indeed a European team bike. T-palm is (or used to be) a building society active here in Belgium.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Rik H said:


> On the T-palm that's on your bike: This painting would seem to indicate that it was indeed a European team bike. T-palm is (or used to be) a building society active here in Belgium.


Oh great, thank you, I always assumed it was a rider, not a team name.


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

I am pretty certain that only 753 bikes used the namesake Grand Prix, however, it is not clear whether your frame is regular production or a custom team frame. Also, I don't know whether Merckx adopted the Grand Prix namesake on later models that did not use 753. For example, the original Century frames which first used the century geometry were made with Reynolds 653 tubing, but later production Century frames were mostly TSX.
EM3


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*Looks like it's the "Professional" model*

SN#: 0P 5260Z 
From the Cadre site this says it's a 1985 Merckx Professional model. I had it powder coated Molteni Orange. After the work was done, I could read the serial number a little better and I had missed a letter (P) earlier.
I am not finding out much information on this model other than it was at least around in 1980.
My build-up may take a little time as I will be traveling for work soon for most of a month. If I'm lucky I may get it build up by Christmas. if not, it may be February before it makes it out of my shop


em3 said:


> I am pretty certain that only 753 bikes used the namesake Grand Prix, however, it is not clear whether your frame is regular production or a custom team frame. Also, I don't know whether Merckx adopted the Grand Prix namesake on later models that did not use 753. For example, the original Century frames which first used the century geometry were made with Reynolds 653 tubing, but later production Century frames were mostly TSX.
> EM3


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*teaser*

The bike is done. I rode it today on a shake down run of about 1/4 mile. I was still tweaking the adjustments and when I looked outside after I was done it was raining out.
Pictures as soon as I can take it out on a ride. It's definitely a bit larger than I would like but it may work. I like a 58 cm and this is a 60cm frame. I have the cockpit setup similar to my other bikes so it should only require minor tweaking now. Lets hope for a nice day tomorrow so I can really give it a nice ride.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (Aug 5, 2009)

*A wild idea*

You might try SmartCycles @ http://www.smartcycles.com/

I have to admit I don't know much about them. But they have imported nude Italian bike frames with the customer allowed to choose the color. Previously at their Web site, I saw images of cartons on pallets filled with unpainted frames. Just about any color was available. I'm too lazy to look again right now. They used Dupont Imron paint if they paint was applied here in the states. They also use a local painter. You can get an idea of what they can do at (but probably not what you specifically want) @ http://www.smartcycles.com/custom_paint.htm

It seems like it might be worth a try. I personally like a frame with no paint schemes, just one color. For example, my recently purchased Lynskey is Emerald Bliss (Dark Green!) with gold lettering, just what I asked for from Lynskey. Looks great.

Maybe you've already resolved this issue, but I doubt GITA wants to ship your frame back to Merckx and they probably don't do frame repairs or painting themselves themselves.

Having said all that, I'm looking into a new Merckx Premium Classic (2008 I think) or maybe the AXM. Life's short and I might as well enjoy it.

Good luck,
k.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

innergel said:


> I'd email Gita and see what they can do about arranging a factory respray. IIRC the factory in Belgium will respray EM steel but they only offer the Molteni paint scheme. And I think it's pretty inexpensive, like $200-300, but don't quote me on those prices.
> 
> There was a thread about an MXL someone wanted resprayed and the guy did all the research and found out the above info. Here it is: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=183345



I e-mailed Gita and they said to use Joe Bell or Spectrum for painting. They said the Merckx factory has nothing to do with steel frames anymore and even if they could send it there it would be much more expensive then the guys in the states. I also asked about getting paint colors or shcemes and they said nothing is available from Merckx.


----------

